# H&R Lowering Springs



## MCHNHED (Dec 22, 2002)

Hey guys, there's this guy on eBay that's selling H&R Lowering Springs for like $50 or so.... he says they fit on the '95 - '98 200SX SE, but i searched the internet and couldnt find any applications with H&R springs on them. I've never heard of this brand, so i'm hesitant to go ahead and buy them - it sounds too good to be true. here are some questions for you "more-knowledgable" enthusiasts out there.....

EVER HEARD OF H&R LOWERING SPRINGS?
HOW DO THEY COMPARE TO THE EIBACK PRO KIT?
WILL THEY FIT ON A '96 200SX SE?

Lemme know what you think the best way to go is. THANKS.


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

nope, not likely, and probably not... There is a big saying that goes around, it goes "search".. but, i hate when people reply with that, and you did search.. but, the saying is

PRICE = Quality.. would you really want to ride around on 12.50$ per corner of your car!??.. cmon man, play it safe.. dropping your car cheap can kill.. you or people you drive around.. the #1 reason cali laws are as gay as they are.


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

H&R is a very big and well known company with quality comparible to Eibach and they have an advantage as they offer slightly lower front spring to get rid of the extra high front wheel well gap. They offer 3 versions of springs, OEM, sport, and race which has differing spring rates. I'd be skeptical of the pricing though as $50 is cheap. 

Go to www.hrsprings.com and you can see that they DO fit a B14 sentra/200sx. They offer the 

sport spring
1.5" lowering front, 1.4" lowering rear
part # 53037
sugg value: $289


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

yea, H&R are supposed to be pretty good (I thought they were 1.7"). $50 is pretty cheap. Either, he's lying about something, or they are in bad shape.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

The progress springs are 1.7"


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *yea, H&R are supposed to be pretty good (I thought they were 1.7"). $50 is pretty cheap. Either, he's lying about something, or they are in bad shape. *


ditto.


----------



## MCHNHED (Dec 22, 2002)

*NEED PARTS*

hey i need some parts... lemme know if you can help me out man.

for a '96 200sx SE (GA16DE)....

17x7 gunmetal 5-spoke 4x100-lug
57" fiberglass touring wing
4 sheets of 10" x 10" dynamat (or equivalent)
Eibach Pro springs
KYB AGX shocks
performance ignition wires (or stay stock?)
platinum spark plugs
headlight and taillight tint

lemme know what you can do!!! thanks.


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

Most of these items can be found in the classified section or on eBay for pretty cheap. Just make sure what you are getting into w/ eBay.

Wings West makes a shitload of wings for all of your FWD downforce needs.  

There are quite a few write-ups on how to tint your lights. Search the cosmetic section.

I would stay stock w/ your wires and plugs. Nissan OEM are pretty much the best buy for your engine. Only upgrade the ignition if you are running some serious mods. or no2. Kojima has a great write up on plugs and ignition systems at sentra.net


----------



## Lucino200sx (Apr 30, 2002)

Get the PROKIT, I promise you'll like it better.


----------



## MCHNHED (Dec 22, 2002)

*WHY?*

what's the difference between the H&R springs and the Eibachs(except for a tenth of an inch lower in the front with the H&Rs)??? why are the eibachs so much better than H&R? i think a lot of these people are just biased towards more popular brand names.


----------



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

they arent better ive driven both and they are just as good. They lower 1.5f 1.4r. They ride smoother then the sportlines and to me they feel like in more control then the pros


----------



## onyxeros (Jul 26, 2002)

Lucino200sx said:


> *Get the PROKIT, I promise you'll like it better. *


Please explain

Since I have H&R now and I have for the past 30k miles. Also if you want to look up opinions of people who have had both go over to www.sr20deforums.com and do a search on my username and suspension.

You will see that EVERYONE that has had both will tell you that you get almost the lowering of sportlines and the springs that are stiffer than Pro-kits. (stage 2)

I promise that you will like H&R better I have written in one with prokits and I like my ride better. Infact i find it so comfortable that i can run 3f and 6r on my agx daily.

I hate it when people talk about what they don't know
O


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I have the prokits which are pretty nice. I really couldn't tell you what the difference is b/c I haven't had both. I do like the Eibach name but I don't know much about H&R.


----------



## MCHNHED (Dec 22, 2002)

onyxeros said:


> *Please explain
> 
> Since I have H&R now and I have for the past 30k miles. Also if you want to look up opinions of people who have had both go over to www.sr20deforums.com and do a search on my username and suspension.
> 
> ...


hahahah this is just what i thought was the case.... dont they use H&R springs on those touring cars?? if they use them in professional race cars im sure they have to be good enough quality to use on the street ehh???


----------

